

How to create simple Mac apps from shell scripts - mathias
http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/shell-script-mac-apps

======
makecheck
There is a simpler way to make scripts openable in the Finder, which is to
give them the ".command" extension (".tool" also works, I think). This
automatically makes them open in a terminal window, which is both more and
less convenient, depending on whether or not the script fails. :)

